# Head Lag at 6 months



## despederata

My bub has significant head lag at 6 months and cannot sit up on his own yet. However, he is meeting all other milestones, can roll over both sides, babbling mamamama, everything... he is rocking back and forth on his arms and legs too... 

The paed has recommended that he go for physical therapy. 

Am I worrying unnecessarily? Anyone has had similar experiences?


----------



## mummy2o

My son couldn't sit until he was 7 and a half months. No one seemed that concerned and he managed in the end. I don't believe he had head lag though. Just he didn't seem that bothered in learning to do so.


----------



## sun

My son is almost 3 and still has this. His gross motor skills are delayed - he can now walk/run/jump well but is still unable to keep his head in line with his body when I pull him up by the arms. He also will bonk his head on the ground if I lower him down the same way. But he is totally different from your son (my son didn't roll until over a year and never babbled) - I don't think I would worry yet at this point since he is still so young and is doing everything else. Their heads are so huge and heavy compared to the rest of them at that age.


----------



## _Vicky_

Sam didnt sit till 14 months, couldn't support his head at 9 months and didn't walk till 2.5!!! He has had every test in the book and he is fine has caught up nicely - referrals are always good Sam had pysio and they just show you strengthening exercises. It's not always a sign of something awful when they do things later on xxx


----------



## amjon

We had a boy at church that couldn't old his head up on his own past one year. According to the parents the pediatrician told them everything was "fine". He still can't walk without looking like he is drunk and says no real words (at almost 4)! At 6 months I probably wouldn't worry all that much as long as progress is made. I would go for the therapy though if it's recommended. It can't hurt anything.


----------



## despederata

Thanks so much for these responses! Made me feel better... Will indeed go for the physio - can't hurt anyway and perhaps will even strengthen him further... :)


----------



## despederata

Hi All,

Just thought I would keep everyone updated on the physiotherapy session. We were told that the bub has weak pectoral and stomach muscles and were taught certain exercises (like assisted crunches) to help the bub strengthen them. 

Good thing is that the bub was found to have strong muscles everywhere else and the lovely physio surmised that the reason for this delay is that he somehow found out how to move by using the momentum of his body and so just never developed the correct muscles!


----------



## _Vicky_

^^ excellent news!!! Often it is a catch 22 - my son is very delayed in gross motor and his consultant thought at one point he had low muscle tone which he did but you never know if ita the lack of muscle leadingto late walking or lack of muscle tone because he didnt walk 'gah' so
Confusing isn't it xxx


----------

